# Kein Datei-Auswählen-Fenster



## Vitei (22. Oktober 2003)

Hi

Wenn ich z.B. ein neues Hintergrundbild auf meinem Desktop haben will und dazu eine Datei auswählen muss, erscheint nur ein leeres, maximiertes Fenster. Wenn ich reinklicke erscheint ein Menü, mehr Interaktion ist nicht möglich. 
Weiß jemand einen Rat dagegen?

Ich benutze SuSE 8.2 und KDE.

Gruß


----------



## Christian Fein (23. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Vitei _
> *Hi
> 
> Wenn ich z.B. ein neues Hintergrundbild auf meinem Desktop haben will und dazu eine Datei auswählen muss, erscheint nur ein leeres, maximiertes Fenster. Wenn ich reinklicke erscheint ein Menü, mehr Interaktion ist nicht möglich.
> ...



Bitte?

sorry ich versteh nicht ganz was du meinst / willst


----------



## Vitei (23. Oktober 2003)

HI

Ich versuchs nochmal:

Angenommen ich will eine Datei mit KWrite öffnen. Ich starte Kwrite, drücke Strg + O danach sollte ja ein Fenster mit dem Inhalt meiner Festplatte erscheinen. Ich müsste den Ordner X sehen und die Datei Y per Doppelklick öffnen können. 

Bei mir jedoch kommt nur ein absolut leeres Fenster mit einem blauem Hintergrund (genauso wie sieht es beim Speichern aus) und da da nichts angezeigt wird kann ich auch nichts eingeben/auswählen. Das betrifft nicht nur Kwrite sondern auch KGet usw. Bei nicht KDE Programmen geht alles wie gewohnt

Ich möchte wieder Dateien per Dialogfenster in allen Programmen öffnen können. Kann mir da geholfen werden?

Gruß


----------



## Thomas Kuse (23. Oktober 2003)

Von dem Fehler hab ich echt noch nie gehört!
Wie siehts aus...schon mal mit einer anderen KDE-Version probiert?


----------



## Christian Fein (23. Oktober 2003)

kommt mir auch seltsam vor ;P


----------



## Vitei (24. Oktober 2003)

Freut mich, dass ich so ein eigenartiges Problem  habe^^

Ich glaube ich bin noch nicht so weit um eine neue KDE Version draufzusetzen.


----------

